# ABANDONED Planes at Long Marston Airfield - Aug 17



## RossWAdventures (Aug 21, 2017)

This Avro Shackleton is one of three aircrafts situated at Long Marston. After the small aviation museum had sadly closed its doors, the Shackleton MR3, serial number WR985, was among a group of larger airframes that were not relocated, and is still sat at the old World War 2 airfield today. With plans to tear up the old runways (one of which had been latterly used as a dragstrip) and build thousands of new homes on the site, the future prospects of the decommissioned Shackleton seem bleak. WR985 first flew in 1958 and was later relegated to ground training duties under the maintenance serial 8103M. It was disposed of in 1988 and moved to Long Marston airfield.





[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]


Also there's the Percival Sea Prince T.1 ex WM735 (ex G-RACA) ex Staverton, on display at the airfield entrance.




[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]

And finally a Gloster Meteor T.7 WL332 ex Cradiff.




[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]


Check Out the video i made from the explore...






[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]
Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr



[/url]Untitled by Ross Wallace, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## smiler (Aug 21, 2017)

Nicely photographed, I enjoyed your take on it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2017)

Love the Sea Prince. Thanks for posting Ross.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2017)

Great set of photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## mookster (Aug 22, 2017)

They've gone downhill so much.

Sad to see there is only the two left, used to be loads more.


----------



## Mearing (Aug 22, 2017)

mookster said:


> They've gone downhill so much.
> 
> Sad to see there is only the two left, used to be loads more.



I think the rest went to a good home but the ones left will probably be cut up for scrap sadly.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice set mate enjoyed your take in it.there is three left mookster


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 23, 2017)

Crackin set of images, great sky too!


----------



## Potter (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's hoping they will be saved


----------

